# your coffee cup



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BrianFox said:


> The history and stories on that wall are probably endless....wow





tomstruble said:


> yea lone looks like its had a few nice getogethers there:thumbsup:


My uncle owned that house before my parents, so that room was finished off more than 42 years ago. I heard he used to have some slamming parties:laughing:

Dad had quite a few Christmas and New Years eve parties when I was pretty young that I remember.:whistling

Those barstool seats are on ball bearings, I remember laying on my belly, spinning on them until I was sick to my stomach. I resembled most of the folks at the party at that point:w00t:

There's still a full gallon of Seagrams 7 down there unopened. 1967 on the cap seal.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

And why have you not polished off the Seagrams ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ah i bet it taste like the nectar of the gods:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

katoman said:


> And why have you not polished off the Seagrams ?


 Saving it for a special occasion. Therer's several litre bottles down there as well, probably from the 70s


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> ah i bet it taste like the nectar of the gods:thumbup:


 Tom, maybe I'll break the seal at the first Jersey Boys CT get together.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats a deal:thumbsup:ill bring the 7up and ice:thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ponsse said:


> I have 1 coffee drinker left working for me and he's gone as soon as possible. You can't work with 1 hand. Whenever I see someone walking around with a coffee cup when they're supposed to be working, I put him on a mental list.


Jeez, I've had bosses like that. Good luck with the neo natzi approach.

I for one judge performance on work accomplished. Drink a gallon, I don't care just get-r-done.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I have been packing a lunch in this cooler for over 25 years.
> 
> I have two of these mugs because I tend to leave one at work from time too time. Been using them for at least 8 years or so. I pour the coffee in it at about 6 am and it is still warm at 11 or so.
> 
> View attachment 32438


gus,

I have the same lunch cooler. everyone remarks how old it is. it's got phone number written on it, i wipe it out only when I need to. I love it.

I don't drink coffee. I don't take coffee breaks for anyone working for me that does drink it, it's a waste of time and as soon as you get moving in the morning you finally get something accomplished and people want to stop for coffee, you want coffee breaks, join the union, they work about 3-4 hours a day if that if you take away all the breaks and such they are entitled to.

I do drink a hot tea first thing in the morning, I just never got used to the taste and aftertaste of coffee.

I start at 7am or there abouts, sometimes later in the winter. stop at 11 for lunch(1/2 hour sometimes less if i'm alone) and then work until 3:30 or sometimes 4:30-5pm. 

my roofer has a guy working for him, guy drinks almost a whole pot before work. constantly getting down off the ladders and roof to go piss. then wasting time at the truck filling chalk lines that they don't need until the next day. i keep telling him to just fire the guy.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

katoman said:


> Coffee break is 15 min.


And we don't have to give them the 15 minutes. Law says 30 minutes break for an 8 hour day. We just give em the 15 minutes 'cause we are such great humanitarians. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a heavy coffee drinker...I'm blown away you guys can actually keep track of a coffee mug for more then a week.


----------



## Taylor8 (Feb 17, 2010)

katoman said:


> I use a Tim Horton's mug. Change it about every six months.


I used to work with a guy who had a Tim Horton's cup tattooed on his arm.
I think his name was Mark, but he would only respond to Timmy..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Taylor8 said:


> I used to work with a guy who had a Tim Horton's cup tattooed on his arm.
> I think his name was Mark, but he would only respond to Timmy..


 
what manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?


----------



## Taylor8 (Feb 17, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> what manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?


I am an enchanter... There are some who call me.. Tim..?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbup:very nice...very nice


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I need a thermos. I am tired of the bigger cups and not fitting into the damn cup holders. I had a BRAND NEW cup today in my 34oz insulated mug go tumbling down, half spilling on and running down my leg into my shoe.. I was burnt, pissed i just wasted halfa cup of coffee and made I wasted a trip and almost a buck on the cheap chit.. 

In high school I worked at a coffee shop, and continued on after high school part-time as a barista. It was a smaller shop and we roasted our own beans. Think starsmucks only not the hip trendy place, a hole in the wall with the BEST cup of coffee ever! If I could "drip" coffee from an IV bag I would.. 

Oh and I drink coffee ALL DAY on the job, hot or not. Sometimes it just starts that thinking process right, or gives me a chance to think about what I am doing, or need to do and allows me the opportunity to do so.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

My wife had a mug made with the picture on my avatar, it's hands down my favorite. I also have two of my favorite travel mug.

All my coffee drinking gets done at home or on the way to the job, I couldn't allow time wasting on the job.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I usually have 2 cups before leaving the house and am drinking a third on the way to the job. Usually finish it off as I'm unloading and planning the morning. Then I stop for 5 minutes somewhere in the middle of the morning and pour another while I take a look at what I've done and where I'm going. Not long enough to finish the cup though, and usually end up getting sawdust in it and throwing it out.


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

There's nothing that drives me nuts than when one of my guys shows up every monring with the largest coffee he can buy from the closest coffee shop to the job.

It's like he comes to work to have his first morning coffee while everyone else is scrambling to get started.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I clean out a half a dozen styrofoam cups every week from the van.

I love my coffee in the mornings. Gets that brain engaged in work mode for me. 

SC sawmama won't let me take her coffee cups to work.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got the same stanley thermous I bout 25 years ago & it still keeps coffee hot all day. It looks like hell, slid off the roof on a few occassions, has some big dents & nearly no paint. Have had to replace the stopper once. I'd a take a pic of the pathetic looking thing, except I left the camera in the truck.


----------

